# I'm not an atheist, But I don't believe in religion?



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

There's evidence and thousands of years of research to confirm that soul exist, And that you are reincarnated after death.

I also believe in the existence of Chi (Prana, Mana, and Ki are other names) energy. Because this also has scientific evidence.

And I've also had a few out of body experiences, You guys probably had them too, And those just aren't something the brain can simulate.

I used to be an athiest before I found out about this stuff.

The only way for an athiest to change its views of the world is for the athiest to experience it themselves.

Try astral projection and your life will change.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Care to elaborate on all this evidence that PROVES reincarnation, the soul, chi and whatnot? Cause I must have missed the memo on that one!


----------



## Endofheartache (Sep 15, 2012)

What we believe is irrelevant to the universe. What we can prove without a doubt is what matters. The mind is capable of amazing (and destructive) things, it has fooled many people.....just look at the nature of this forum...our mind has fooled us all, making us think we are worthless at one point or another. It does not make it true. The human mind is flawed, VERY FLAWED. Science will lead us to the truth. The soul is a complicated issue and no man as of yet can prove or disprove its existence.


----------



## Endofheartache (Sep 15, 2012)

"We're just to lost SOULS swimming in a fish bowl! YEAR AFTER YEAR! Running over the same old ground....what have we found....the same old fears" sorry....made me think of this song.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Care to elaborate on all this evidence that PROVES reincarnation, the soul, chi and whatnot? Cause I must have missed the memo on that one!


Astral projection, Is they only possible link between the life the virtual reality we think is reality and the real reality.

Try out yourself.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Chi exist, I've been reading this book called " The Multi-orgasmic man" and when it tells you to visualize chi traveling up your spine I actually feel a small tingle and wave pleasure in that area as I'm visualizing.


----------



## Kush5150 (Aug 20, 2012)

I also must have missed the memo. There is no peer reviewed, scientific evidence for chi. Anicdotal evidence is not proof.


----------



## z01210 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've tried to astral project several times but I only get to the vibration stage and when you feel like your spinning and this weird burst of energy happens...but i've never projected...yet


----------



## GepardenK (Sep 13, 2012)

At least we know for a fact that the placebo effect is real...


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Kush5150 said:


> I also must have missed the memo. There is no peer reviewed, scientific evidence for chi. Anicdotal evidence is not proof.


Damn it, Guess I'll just post a load of links:

http://www.sciforums.com/showthread.php?105129-Scientific-proof-that-chi-is-fake


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Brian76 said:


> I've tried to astral project several times but I only get to the vibration stage and when you feel like your spinning and this weird burst of energy happens...but i've never projected...yet


Just because you can't do it doesn't disprove its existence.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

A personal experience does not count for evidence.


----------



## wordtourmother (Sep 2, 2012)

This sounds more like your mind playing tricks on you (or maybe better put, you playing tricks on your mind). Pentecostal Christians also believe the "holy ghost" possesses them and makes them "speak in tongues." I grew up in one of these churches. Speaking in tongues happens fairly often, and the people it happens to truly believe that it was the "holy ghost" doing it, and not themselves (including my father).

I find it amazing that people can believe, or have a desire to do something so much, that they can actually hypnotize (can't think of the right term) their own minds.

Anyways, as the previous posters said, personal experiences are not evidence, and we cannot trust our own minds.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

blackeroni said:


> There's evidence and thousands of years of research to confirm that soul exist, And that you are reincarnated after death.


No there isn't. None at all in fact, other than the anecdotal delusions.



> I also believe in the existence of Chi (Prana, Mana, and Ki are other names) energy. Because this also has scientific evidence.


Pseudo-sucker-science. 



> And I've also had a few out of body experiences, You guys probably had them too, And those just aren't something the brain can simulate.


Yes they are. Out of body experiences can easily be induced with the correct scientific equipment or drugs.

It's clearly all in your head.



> I used to be an athiest before I found out about this stuff.


Some people are easily fooled.



> The only way for an athiest to change its views of the world is for the athiest to experience it themselves.


I've been all over the universe using psychedelics and dissociatives. I'm smart enough to deduce that it's all in my head though.



> Try astral projection and your life will change.


I think *** projection will change it more. :lol


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

blackeroni said:


> Chi exist, I've been reading this book called " The Multi-orgasmic man" and when it tells you to visualize chi traveling up your spine I actually feel a small tingle and wave pleasure in that area as I'm visualizing.


All your evidence seems to me like easily explainable reactions of our brain that can be manipulated into feeling false sensations. Thinking of stimulation and then feeling it is just the starting point.

Like the fake hand test.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> All your evidence seems to me like easily explainable reactions of our brain that can be manipulated into feeling false sensations. Thinking of stimulation and then feeling it is just the starting point.
> 
> Like the fake hand test.


That's Bull crop, Astral projection is 100% legit. I've seen things in the real world from the astral realm as they happened. A human brain just can't formulate that kind of freakish crap.

And if it can your spirit body is connected to physical body by silver cord that can only be spotted from the astral realm, Which is why the brain receives those signals in the first place,

Honestly, You guys have no argument here. Until you try astral projection for yourselves.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

wordtourmother said:


> This sounds more like your mind playing tricks on you (or maybe better put, you playing tricks on your mind). Pentecostal Christians also believe the "holy ghost" possesses them and makes them "speak in tongues." I grew up in one of these churches. Speaking in tongues happens fairly often, and the people it happens to truly believe that it was the "holy ghost" doing it, and not themselves (including my father).
> 
> I find it amazing that people can believe, or have a desire to do something so much, that they can actually hypnotize (can't think of the right term) their own minds.
> 
> Anyways, as the previous posters said, personal experiences are not evidence, and we cannot trust our own minds.


Haha, You guys will see the world for what it really is on Dec.21 and beyond.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> No there isn't. None at all in fact, other than the anecdotal delusions.
> 
> Pseudo-sucker-science.
> 
> ...


You can't logically deduce the crap I've experienced, I was at wits end when I had my first obe.

I was floating and I saw my body and little brother right next to me, He rolled over, Suddenly I heard this woman talking in the background and then I remember going back into my body and seeing that my little brother really had rolled over why'll i was floating over our bodies.

You guys are missing out. When I get the balls to go back into the freaky *** dimension I will prove to you by stalking you that there is an after life.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm now fully convinced you are just joking. :lol


----------



## lovelyword (Sep 21, 2012)

*i didn't get it*



blackeroni said:


> There's evidence and thousands of years of research to confirm that soul exist, And that you are reincarnated after death.
> 
> I also believe in the existence of Chi (Prana, Mana, and Ki are other names) energy. Because this also has scientific evidence.
> 
> ...


how did you experience this plz?? what did you know about the soul?


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

lovelyword said:


> how did you experience this plz?? what did you know about the soul?


The only way you can prove the existence of the soul to anyone is for that person to have a paranormal experience.

You guys think this is just magic but that's a big mistake.

Try astral projection.


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

If anybody will be so kind as to direct me to the peer-reviewed journal article that suggests there's any accuracy to any of this, I would be delighted.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

blackeroni said:


> There's evidence and thousands of years of research to confirm that soul exist, And that you are reincarnated after death.
> 
> I also believe in the existence of Chi (Prana, Mana, and Ki are other names) energy. Because this also has scientific evidence.
> 
> ...


There is 0 evidence for reincarnation, sorry.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

nathalex01 said:


> If anybody will be so kind as to direct me to the peer-reviewed journal article that suggests there's any accuracy to any of this, I would be delighted.





Patriot said:


> There is 0 evidence for reincarnation, sorry.


I'm pretty sure the guy was just joking and was just taking out of his astral projection. :lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This makes me think.......Is the purpose of atheism "NOT" to believe in God?

Why not just ignore Him?


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> This makes me think.......Is the purpose of atheism "NOT" to believe in God?


No. It is the position that theists have not met the burden of proof for their claims.



Colonel Terrorist said:


> Why not just ignore Him?


To ignore something -by definition- is to refuse or refrain from recognizing or acknowledging that something. There is no reason to conclude a god even exists to refrain from this acknowledgment. However the word _ignore_ does have a legal meaning in to reject some notion on grounds of insufficient evidence....well that certainly is accurate.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

"astral projection" is a lucid dream.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

oh, this thread is old


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

Foh_Teej said:


> No. It is the position that theists have not met the burden of proof for their claims.


Actually, that's agnosticism. Atheism specifically denies the existence of any god.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Beamer said:


> Actually, that's agnosticism.


Actually, that isn't but you are free to be incorrect.



Beamer said:


> Atheism specifically denies the existence of any god.


No it doesn't. Theism is the belief in a god or gods...atheism is anything not exactly that.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Foh_Teej said:


> Actually, that isn't but you are free to be incorrect.
> 
> No it doesn't. Theism is the belief in a god or gods...atheism is anything not exactly that.


Actually, I looked up the dictionary and this:

1. the doctrine or belief that there is no God.

2. disbelief in the existence of a supreme being or beings.


----------



## Adversary (Mar 20, 2012)

vstar401 said:


> Actually, I looked up the dictionary and this:
> 
> 1. the doctrine or belief that there is no God.
> 
> *2. disbelief in the existence of a supreme being or beings.*


It says it right there. Most Atheist fall under this 2nd definition. Unless you think a disbelief is the same as denying something.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

vstar401 said:


> Actually, I looked up the dictionary and this:
> 
> 1. the doctrine or belief that there is no God.
> 
> 2. disbelief in the existence of a supreme being or beings.


Do you comprehend that you need to believe in a god or gods to be a theist right? Are either of these the definiton of theist? If you answer no, that makes you NOT a theist. Anything and everything that doesn't include believing in a god, is without god. This is the ****ing defintion of the word a-theism. Why is this tough for people to get? Theism is an exact definition like selecting a number with an absolute value. Lets take the number 4 for example...if you aren't exactly 4, you are NOT 4. 6 is not 4. 37 is not 4, 400 is not 4. Let me say it again, if you aren't exactly the definiton of theist, you are an atheist, period.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The things OP posted about aren't even close to proof of a God existing.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It's called sleep paralysis.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Foh_Teej said:


> well that certainly is accurate.


:no:sus:no


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

General the Panda said:


> :no:sus:no


Please stop trolling. :yes:idea:yes


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> This makes me think.......Is the purpose of atheism "NOT" to believe in God?
> 
> Why not just ignore Him?


Most atheists do. However, it's their followers that is the problem. They want us to believe in their delusions and try to infiltrate important sectors of secular society. Education is one of them.


----------

